# Alta-Tollhaus Gavin



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Gavin my puppy went VP 3 at his first SV show, he is almost 4 months and was a trooper, he got squirmy in the stack which probably cost us as the 2 puppies ahead of him were 6 mos and experienced, but he did gait very well and when the judge gave his individual critiques of Gavin he said he was a puppy of good bone, deep rich pigment, a beautiful head and nice show ring presence, he than said he has a very bright future. I was elated, he got a nice trophy and too many compliments to count, I can't believe how many people actually wanted to buy him off me right there and now!! I learned so much and there were so many people who gave me very helpful advice and tips, it was my first ever dog show as I have only ever shown horses. I am taking all I have learned and getting ready for NASS in November, my handler who will be handling him at NASS was very happy with his show and after the Judges critique she hugged Gavin and gave me the thumbs up sign, so she too is looking forward to the next big show in November.

I should also mention I too need conditioning, after running around the ring 3 times I was ready to keel over from cardiac arrest, imagine when Gavin really starts moving out!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats Lorie! He will do great at NASS.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats! 



> Quote: I should also mention I too need conditioning, after running around the ring 3 times I was ready to keel over from cardiac arrest, imagine when Gavin really starts moving out!!!!










I feel your pain!


----------

